# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CakePHP >  راهنمایی درباره دریافت و ذخیره چک باکس های داینامیک

## aghaiy

سلام دوستان و اساتید 
من خیلی تازه کارم توی php و برای بخش های زیادی نیاز به راهنمایی واضح تر از تمام آموزشهایی که وجود داره دارم  لطفا دریغ نکنید و راهنمایی کنید 
اول از همه درباره تابع is_array و in_array سوال دارم ، چطور از این توابع برای دریافت و ارسال اطلاعات برای یک چک باکس استفاده کنم 
به عنوان مثال تفسیر کد زیر به چه صورت هست 
<?php
                $name_check_box = isset($name_is_mohem) ? $my_code_name_is_mohem : '';					$name_check_box = '					<div class="checkbox-class">'                        $my_code_opt_array = array(                            'std' => $name_check_box,                            'cust_id' => 'mycodeId',                            'cust_name' => 'my_code_name_is_mohem[]',                            'cust_type' => 'checkbox',                            'classes' => '',                            'return' => true,                            'extra_atr' => (is_array($my_code_name_is_mohem) && in_array($name_check_box , $my_code_name_is_mohem) ? ' checked="checked"' : ''),                        );                $name_check_box .= $my_code_form_fields->my_code_form($my_code_opt_array);                $name_check_box .= '<label class="mycodclass">' . my_code_srt('my_code_name_is_mohem') . '</label>					</div>';?>

----------

